# Best suspension mods for Altima 2.5 sedan



## bb700092 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have an 09 Altima 2.5 SL sedan and would like to improve its handling. I do not want to feel every crack and pothole in the road; infact, the stock feel of the road is pretty nice (to me).

However, I do want more stability i.e. less sway in windy highways or when a semi passes by and tighter cornering. I do not go to the track or autocross but would like to feel a difference in normal day to day driving.

I need some suggestion for the best proven mods for the money to improve handling. Thanks much in advance.

Also, to guys who have driven both the 2.5 and 3.5SR, is there any difference? The 3.5SR is supposed to have a sport-tuned suspension.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

less sway in the wind is going to probably require lower springs and appropriate shocks, making the ride stiffer than factory. Same with being buffeted in the wind. These are features of most cars nowadays, and if you don't like that or cna't handle it, you might want to consider getting a bigger vehicle.

Other than that, swaybars reduce body roll, but again, buffeting in the wind isn't going to be reduced much even with lower springs.


----------



## bb700092 (Jan 8, 2010)

My car is all over the place at highway speeds of 50 mph or more. It is extremely difficult to keep the car in a straight line even if it is not so windy. At 70 mph or more, it is so bad that the car seems to go out of control unless I hold the steering wheel very tightly with both my hands. I went to a Nissan dealer and they did road hunter force balancing of all wheels and front and rear alignment but nothing has improved.

Note that there are no vibrations as such.

I strongly feel there is some problem with the steering column/rack. Any suggestion will be greatly appreciated. 

My goal with suspension mods is to fix the above problem. Do you think it will be fixed or is there something else going on?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I have an '09 Altima 2.5 S and I don't have any problem with running at speeds 70 or above. It's extremely stable. Great handling car.

I would suspect that you may have a problem in the steering or suspension. Also make sure your tires are in good condition and are balanced.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

rear alignment isn't going to help steering with the front tires. I'd suggest taking the car to another location to have the alignment checked as well as the steering rack, however if there were problems with the steering, you'd notice at all speeds.


----------



## bb700092 (Jan 8, 2010)

I do notice it at all speeds. At low speeds, i.e. 0-30 mph, it is not as pronounced. It begins to get noticable from 35 mph even in city streets. I tend to hold my steering wheel with one hand and it is just an awful amount of constant maneuvers to keep the car in a straight line. I had an 07 Maxima before and it had the same kind of behavior. But my 97 Altima and 09 Maxima were both very stable.

I have been noticing this in the 09 Altima from day one. The first time I complained to the dealership was about 45 days (and about 1500 mi) after buying it. The dealership said wheels weren't balanced and alignment was out of spec and they fixed it. Unfortunately, that did not help.


----------



## Hammered_Hardbody (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a 07 Nissan Altima 2.5 S
Ive not had no problems wif my alignment at all.
My Altima at speeds over 100 are stable in mine
wif factory suspension.


----------



## swros (Aug 11, 2015)

I have a 2011 3.5 SR and yes, there is a big difference. The car is stable at any speed (at least up to 100 which is my personal best). The ride can be noticeably harsh depending very much on the tire application. It is very firm but the cornering is outstanding, especially using the cvt in sport mode.


----------

